# Yet another shock leader knot question



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Tonight I tied a shock leader knot and it may be one thats used commonly or not at all because maybe its no good. You take your leader and tie an overhand but go through the overhand twice and tighten it a little and twist it into a figure eight. (It will go into a figure 8 by itself if you tighten it more) Than run your mainline through both sides of the figure 8 and uni onto the mainline. Its seems quite strong. Like I said before maybe its a commonly used knot just haven't been paying close enough attention. Any of you tried it? I know you all have your favorite knots for shock leader but this isn't a favorite shock leader knot thread. This is asking if you have tried THIS knot..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

roostertail said:


> Tonight I tied a shock leader knot and it may be one thats used commonly or not at all because maybe its no good. You take your leader and tie an overhand but go through the overhand twice and tighten it a little and twist it into a figure eight. (It will go into a figure 8 by itself if you tighten it more) Than run your mainline through both sides of the figure 8 and uni onto the mainline. Its seems quite strong. Like I said before maybe its a commonly used knot just haven't been paying close enough attention. Any of you tried it? I know you all have your favorite knots for shock leader but this isn't a favorite shock leader knot thread. This is asking if you have tried THIS knot..


 Version of slim beauty knot... You find it to be even stronger if you double the running line though...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Yep sounds like a SB. Kenny is right about the dbl mainline. I been using this knot for years and never had it let me down. Once you learn to tie it's a great knot.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

I am no knot expert. This is the shock leader knot I use. As all knots test this one good. I sometimes thread the running line thru the figure 8 wrong and when pulled down hard - fails. Done right is great. best - glenn


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Sounds very similar to the slim beauty here's how thats tied.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YsH1gJJRLw

Barry


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_oNbmHkQ_flc/SeToN_FsvvI/AAAAAAAAAKs/IpX8HwArfjs/s1600-h/pic57413.gif

Maybe this link will post? This is the Shock knot that I use, got it from here?????????? Thanks to the original poster.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_oNbmHkQ_fl...h/pic57413.gif
> 
> Maybe this link will post? This is the Shock knot that I use, got it from here?????????? Thanks to the original poster.


 With 15lb mainline to 30lb shocker I can snap this knot with my bare hands. Unlike the knot I described at the top.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

roostertail said:


> With 15lb mainline to 30lb shocker I can snap this knot with my bare hands. Unlike the knot I described at the top.


 Actually with the knot you described in the first post,*without you doubling the running line*,I can break it with my bare hands also...


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah but is there a knot out there you can't snap with the line strength I tied it with?  Actually after I typed that last post I retied the one I described again and snapped it with my bare hands than I tied a uni to uni with 5 turns on the 30 and 6 on the 15 and snapped that too. But the overhand to uni shock knot I can snap on my wimpy days...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

When you see how easily it snaps,*without running line being doubled*,it would stun you.. That knot you are using is a dern good'n,really like to break albrights and bloodknots,easier on my hands...  BUT,without the running line being doubled I will not pull at the line strength to break it,pretty easy really... It will work well for fishing,I just like knots that I can not break with my bare hands...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

roostertail said:


> Yeah but is there a knot out there you can't snap with the line strength I tied it with?


 Actually any good knot tied with 17 or 20 into 50 with a bimini or well tied spider to double the running line...


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> Actually any good knot tied with 17 or 20 into 50 with a bimini or well tied spider to double the running line...


The only way to go period smaller too


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Drumdum what do you think of a triple surgeons mainline to no name with the shocker. Can you snap that one?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

roostertail said:


> Drumdum what do you think of a triple surgeons mainline to no name with the shocker. Can you snap that one?


 Have tested triple surgeon years ago,and it did pretty well,haven't tested it against a spider,but it should be a good knot..


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Have any of you tried to tie a triple surgeons knot in your mainline with the double line part being 10-12 inches long and then just making a fold in your leader like you are about to tie an albright but instead tie a Bristol knot with the double line for a shockleader? Its quite strong and very slim.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Another advantage of this knot is that the tag end of the Bristol is on the reel side of the knot so it has less chance of catching a guide on the way out.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

roostertail said:


> Another advantage of this knot is that the tag end of the Bristol is on the reel side of the knot so it has less chance of catching a guide on the way out.


 Have tied a "bristolknot" according to diagrams,it sucks... Have tied a no-name by diagrams and it is a great knot when line is doubled,also presents a slim profile.. All that being said,I have heard folks call a no-name a bristol and vise versa.. They are not the same,trust me... As far as the triple surgeons,have done a hand pull on it with 17,it did well,but have not pitted it against any other double line knots... 

Not that you would want to know,but I tie a bimini to a nail-uni combo,it outpulls any knot for a shockleader that I have ever tried.. It out tested all the other knots I pitted it up against.. If you look in the fishing bible at what it tested at compaired to the rest you would see why I tie that one... ALTHOUGH there are plenty of good knots out there,double line is the key.. 

If you are looking for a slim profile,good knot,without a double line,you may want to look at the sabele knot.. Have never tried it or tested it,although have heard it is a good one,and has the slim profile you are looking for....


----------



## BreakTime (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been looking for real easy knots, and this thread got me to look up the spider hitch (looks easy) to no name. The bristol/no name leaves me guessing though. The videos on youtube have different knots for both of them. The easiest looks like the IGFA video where you start by crossing the two, wrap it around the loop from the SH then run it through the loop. Is that the no name, or is it the other where you make the gap with your finger and run it through the other way? I can link vids if it makes it easier.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Here is the knot I used http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3K1-ePgjR1g However I tied a long TRIPLE SURGEONS first in my mainline than JUST folded the leader over and used this knot to connect leader to mainline with the DOUBLE line. Very strong because you have your DOUBLE line coming out of the bristol instead of a single line. Also the leader is NEVER wrapped around anything with this knot combo so it is VERY SLIM!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

roostertail said:


> Here is the knot I used http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3K1-ePgjR1g However I tied a long TRIPLE SURGEONS first in my mainline than JUST folded the leader over and used this knot to connect leader to mainline with the DOUBLE line. Very strong because you have your DOUBLE line coming out of the bristol instead of a single line. Also the leader is NEVER wrapped around anything with this knot combo so it is VERY SLIM!


 This video is exactly what I'm talking about by confusion on what each knot is called?? At least from the ones I have seen.. There are three variations on the loopknot,no-name,brystol,and this knot,that I really haven't a name for? 

On this knot,which is strong because I have tested it against what I THOUGHT was a brystol,it outdid the brystol easily.. One thing about this knot is that you have to make sure the tag end goes through the loop *opposite* of the way the leader is crossing or laying against the doubleline.. If you don't the knot will untie under pressure.. Both that knot and the no-name are good knots jmo..


There are a bunch of knots that will work,including slimbeauty,double uni,uni-nail,improved albright or alberto,as well as the three knots we're talking about,especially with a doubled running line..

Biggest thing I could suggest would be to learn how to tie them (whatever name they seem to come under  ),test them against each other.. Figure out which one you tie the best,fastest,with the profile you are looking for,and find comfort in the strength of it.. jmo..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BreakTime said:


> I can link vids if it makes it easier.


 Please do..


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

The knot described by roostertail in the original post is nothing like a slim beauty. It is simply a uni knot jammed up against a fugure 8. The only similarity is using a figure 8 as a jam. It's a good knot though for those who want to keep it simple and easy.

I believe the strength of the slim beauty is the four wraps up the leader then the four wraps back down distributes the strain on the knot across the entire length of coils. Similar to a chinese finger trap.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah I agree plug. Its very hard or impossible to do a uni with doubled line. It won't snug up nicely.


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

It can be done right... The key is to keep the strands of the doubled line right next to each other as you make your wraps and keep your wraps as close together as possible. The more distance you've got to bring things together as you draw it together the greater the chance of jumps, humps and lumps.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Plug said:


> The knot described by roostertail in the original post is nothing like a slim beauty. It is simply a uni knot jammed up against a fugure 8. The only similarity is using a figure 8 as a jam. It's a good knot though for those who want to keep it simple and easy.
> 
> I believe the strength of the slim beauty is the four wraps up the leader then the four wraps back down distributes the strain on the knot across the entire length of coils. Similar to a chinese finger trap.


 Yeah that makes some sense,Hugh,kinda like the alberto. When attaching a leader in light slick braids,have been doing the same with no-name,no slip,works great..

Kinda wish breaktime would post those videos,so it shows the 3 different versions of a knot being called the same name in some cases...


----------



## BreakTime (Sep 9, 2012)

Drumdum said:


> Yeah that makes some sense,Hugh,kinda like the alberto. When attaching a leader in light slick braids,have been doing the same with no-name,no slip,works great..
> 
> Kinda wish breaktime would post those videos,so it shows the 3 different versions of a knot being called the same name in some cases...


I hear ya! I have to knock out some work before Monday morning. I'll get the links up tomorrow during lunch.


----------



## BreakTime (Sep 9, 2012)

Had to take a break and figured I'd grab a few videos real quick. So the IGFA video linked is the same as this one I was using (I think): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3-R7D60pEM

However, here's another version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyYaClFjoqg
On that one the leader goes through the loop first, where as in the IGFA and the one above I used you cross the lines in front of the loop first.

Here's another that goes through the loop: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9z23cpk0d4
This one doubles the line and does the wraps up the line then back down (instead of just up). I THINK in both of the last two you make a new loop with your index finger and send the leader through the new loop instead of the loop your made with the SH or BT. The first one certainly seems easier to me and makes more sense, but both are called "no name" knots. One version sends it through the loop of the main line, the other sends it through a new loop area (I think). I might also just be seeing it wrong, I'm not even a knot newbie. Anywho - back to work.

Cheers,
BreakTime


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

First one: is the one that Roostertail had the video for, I really can't figure a name for,since Sosha demoed it,Sosha knot..
Second one: the one I call a no-name..
Third one: Never seen that illustration before..


----------



## BreakTime (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification. At least when I looked up the spider hitch or surgeons all the videos came out to about the same.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

What DD said sorta.

First one is Mark Sosin's " original " no name/Bristol knot.The video says 2007 but I started using Sosin's " no-name/Bristol " knot from his video in 2005,which happens to be the knot in DD's #2.

DD's #2,(which is what I also tie as the no-name/Bristol knot but with a triple surgeon's loop instead of bimini). Sosin's video used to be on the Saltwater Sportsman's website,if I remember correctly but that video was removed for some reason I can't remember.

Third one is a fly fisherman's version for attaching tippets to fly line.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Is there any merit when making the figure 8 in the shock leader that you go through the overhand another time? Like 4 times total. It seems to make it stronger.. This is for the knot described at the start of this thread.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

roostertail said:


> Is there any merit when making the figure 8 in the shock leader that you go through the overhand Ianother time? Like 4 times total. It seems to make it stronger.. This is for the knot described at the start of this thread.


Four twists will defeat the purpose of the slim beauty by making it VERY large I do not see that making the knot any stronger because the "weakness" is on the thinner main line side.
ETF


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I actually used 3 twists not 4 like I said. Using a 3 twist figure 8 on the shock leader and using a 3 wrap uni with the doubled mainline makes a strong tapered shock leader and is much easier to tie for me than a slim beauty. I know i'm contradicting myself from when I said you can't tie a uni with doubled line. I have tried it since and learned differently. You just don't want to make too many wraps and you want to pull on both strands of the smaller diameter line when you snug it up.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Me personally I like a Bimini twist or a spider hitch to a yucatan knot it has been very good to me


----------

